# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [How To] Newbies Start HERE

## drkenrich

Actually I have no idea where to start. I'm overwhelmed with TurboHUD.

Hopefully someone will answer this thread with links or directions to "How to..." or "Instructions" or "TurboHUD for Dummies". I know I need it.

HELP!!
:confused:

----------


## drkenrich

I waited for someone else to do the work, but we all know how that works out. So I went through every thread in both the TurboHUD Discussions and TurboHUD Support forums to find out what everyone else has been asking for. There are a lot of specifics so if you're looking for those, do a quick search.in the box at the very top on the right with the GOLD button.

Below are the best of the answers to the basic question - Where is the Beginner's Manual? Each line is both it's title and it's clickable link. 

Hope this helps.

Setting up 
[Question] New Thud user guide? 
[HOW TO] Protect against Warden 
[MAHA] D3 Loader 
[How-To] Auto run Thud when Diablo 3 starts 
[Guide] Default theme customization 101 
[How To] How do plugins work? 
[Guide] Intellisense for plugins 
[Question] Any documentation for plugin dev? 
Snippet Collection Thread 
Disable some features 
[How To] Need help removing most features 
How to not show Leg names before IDing them? 
[Question] Inspecting own inventory 
[Question] What is TurboMGR and how do i use it 
[Question] Install plugins? 
[How To] how to change language of turbohud

----------


## n3rddy

you sir deserve a medal

----------

